# Working in the heat



## mmedeiros14 (May 29, 2014)

Tomorrow It's going to be 98 degrees out with 80% humidity at the site I'll be at. Whenever I'm on this job I end up getting sluggish by 12 and my work suffers. I've inly been working for a few moths and the heat still kills me. Tomorrow I'm going to be putting up a trough and pulling about 200 ft of 4/0 wire. (Another helper ended up with heat stroke symptoms last week). Any tips on how to get through the day performing my best and to prevent heat related issues.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Drink lots of water


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Gator-aid and loose clothing.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Gator-aid and loose clothing.


Gator-aid after you work.
Start at 6AM knock off at 1:30


----------



## mmedeiros14 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks guys I'll just pack a cooler with Gatorade.the side of the building with the breakers is shady in the morning but at about 11 it gets sunny as hell.


----------



## Almost always lurkin (Jul 30, 2014)

If there's running water on site, try a Louisiana trick. Run cold water over your upturned wrists. For a few seconds you wonder if the person who suggested it made it up to make you look silly, but once those few seconds are up you feel your face cooling down.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

mmedeiros14 said:


> Tomorrow It's going to be 98 degrees out with 80% humidity at the site I'll be at. Whenever I'm on this job I end up getting sluggish by 12 and my work suffers. I've inly been working for a few moths and the heat still kills me. Tomorrow I'm going to be putting up a trough and pulling about 200 ft of 4/0 wire. (Another helper ended up with heat stroke symptoms last week). Any tips on how to get through the day performing my best and to prevent heat related issues.


 
First time ever, I got heat stroke or exhaustion symptoms today.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Well my diet changes when I work in the real heat.

A banana on the way to work. I ususally eat my lunch at the morning break, I eat fruit based snacks at lunch.
Fig bar, fruit cups, yogart w/fruit, and sometimes if I've saved it the
melted honey and peanut butter. 
The thing is it to eat light and often in the heat maybe sneak a peanut bar or chocolate bar between pulls.

You should wear long sleeves in the direct sun, and of course sun screen!
I've met people that wear sweat shirts because they act like refrigators.

Most larger employers require cotton shirts for PPE requirements. If this is not the case go look for some light Golf shirts,
most are super light to wear and are "V-necked" or button down collared. Most sport brand names sale sweat appeal.
I can't wear a tee shirt, I buy short and Long Sleeved John Shirts(three buttons down front),
- or V necks or V neck sweat shirts. I always wear khaki pants, unless it's below sixty degrees...

If your even thirsty your two quarts low... water on the hour, start in the morning. 

Technically drinking very cold water is worst than luke warm water, you body has to work to digest the different tempreature. 
You mind has been conditioned to think "cold" is the way to go...

Yes, water on the wrists. For me drinking gatorade is like drinking a potato,
I don't like it.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Aren't your employers supposed to provide you with something to drink?

In the summer we make it known that the company credit card is to be used to buy ice, waters, and gatorade when it gets hot. It is a small investment that yields great results.....Healthy workers.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Switched said:


> Aren't your employers supposed to provide you with something to drink? In the summer we make it known that the company credit card is to be used to buy ice, waters, and gatorade when it gets hot. It is a small investment that yields great results.....Healthy workers.


Water


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

backstay said:


> Water


Maybe I am being too nice.....

Wait, didn't they invent Gatorade in Florida? You should get that stuff for free there.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Switched said:


> Maybe I am being too nice.....
> 
> Wait, didn't they invent Gatorade in Florida? You should get that stuff for free there.


Water is best.
Gatorade isn't something to swig during your workout it's to replenish what you have lost.
It might put a strain on your kidneys trying to process salts while sweating.
Something for each person to investigate for themselves or if you have had a heat stress episode, be extra careful, I understand that the second one get on you faster.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Something else is AC, if you work in the heat but then retreat to an AC cooled house, I don't think you will acclimate.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

backstay said:


> Water


Water


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> Water


I love working on old homes and finding nothing but beer cans in the crawls spaces and attic from the days gone by!:laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Switched said:


> I love working on old homes and finding nothing but beer cans in the crawls spaces and attic from the days gone by!:laughing:


Oh yeah, when I first started these guys had cold beer in their lunch box:laughing:


----------



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

I wear a "Chill-It". It's a bandana that you put in water (doesn't have to be cold water) before you use. It has these beads inside it that swell up when wet. Put this thing on, keeps your forehead cool for about 4 hours and the sweat from running into your eyes. It's not the answer for all everything, but it helps.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

water, apple juice (no gator aid or any of those drinks)
fruit
pace yourself
hot tub or pool when you get home
lots of beer and sex


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I dunno, what about a hydro pack like a Camelbak? We always use hydro bladders for back packing. Better to take constant sips than stopping for a big drink. Mix it up with GatorAid crystals.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

wildleg said:


> water, apple juice (no gator aid or any of those drinks)
> fruit
> pace yourself
> hot tub or pool when you get home
> lots of beer and sex


Is there a reason you don't like Gator Aid, wildleg?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

99cents said:


> Is there a reason you don't like Gator Aid, wildleg?


Sugar?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

backstay said:


> Sugar?


I might disagree. We use a weak Gatorade mixture with the Camelbak. Sipping avoids the sugar rush. I'm not sure if I buy into the "electrolyte" thing with GatorAid. Maybe there's some truth to it but it kinda seems like marketing to me.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Water. Water. Water.

It's all I really drink, besides beer in the evenings. I read an article once in backpacker magazine saying that a beer was the #1 way replenish after being dehydrated. Only one and right after your activity I guess. 

I can't stand Gatorade. It makes me thirsty. I do enjoy the Gatorade Rain stuff or lightly mixed stuff. The fruit suggestion is good too.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

I find Gatorade to be nice in small amounts. For ever 2 or 3 bottles of water I drink one of Gatorade.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

99cents said:


> Is there a reason you don't like Gator Aid, wildleg?


I know it goes against everything most people say, but that stuff gives me 
cramps. Maybe its just me (dunno ?)


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

If you stop sweating then it is too late. Water never taste so good but on a hot humid day.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

wildleg said:


> lots of beer and sex


 It should be noted that this works for cold conditions also.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

I am not sure what is going on but it seems I sweat terribly, never had this before. But today I was soaked and the guy with me barely broke a sweat. 

Heat just seems to level me theses days.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

the plant im at requires long sleeves and its getting pretty hot here, they provide cold water and squincher, frequent water breaks and youll be fine


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Bad Electrician said:


> I am not sure what is going on but it seems I sweat terribly, never had this before. But today I was soaked and the guy with me barely broke a sweat.
> 
> Heat just seems to level me theses days.


Do you have a high metabolism?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> Do you have a high metabolism?


Yes. Thank you


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

AllWIRES said:


> I read an article once in backpacker magazine saying that a beer was the #1 way replenish after being dehydrated. Only one and right after your activity I guess.


 I tried this after a hard workout, (one beer) and got a very nice buzz.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

In extreme heat you need a good water intake, but you must replace electrolytes also. If a person drinks excessive water with no electrolyte replacement, it can cause hyponatremia. This can be fatal. The best electrolyte replacement, that have used is Enduralytes, by Hammer Nutrition. These capsules have a balanced electrolyte mixture as needed by your body. Gatoraide is just high fructose corn syrup and sodium. 

Acclimation is very important also.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

70* all the time in the courthouse where i work..... 1 of 4 reasons i took the job!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

I always wore under armor... It wicks sweat and cools u real nice!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Lots of water, shorts, sneakers and a lightweight t shirt with the sleeves cut off. This combo has worked pretty well for me this summer. The sneakers are composite toe of course.

Also with the guy who said eat light. A heavy lunch is a killer for me.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Boots, Jeans, long sleeve (fire proof) shirt because they wont let me spell Fire******ant shirt, hard hat !! - One place I worked


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Of course drink as much as possible but the best method I have found for dealing with the heat is to take a small towel not too thin and keep it soaked and wrapped around your neck. Let the water drip onto your shirt so that it cools your chest etc. 

I usually bring a large cooler with tap water- no ice- that is just for dipping the towel in. I think you will find this as a very effective method. I apologize if someone else stated this- I scanned the posts and didn't see it.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Gator-aid and loose clothing.





jrannis said:


> Gator-aid after you work.
> Start at 6AM knock off at 1:30





99cents said:


> I dunno, what about a hydro pack like a Camelbak? We always use hydro bladders for back packing. Better to take constant sips than stopping for a big drink. Mix it up with GatorAid crystals.





99cents said:


> Is there a reason you don't like Gator Aid, wildleg?


Guys. 










I think GATOR AID is a helpful aligator in Louisiana who assists little old ladies crossing the street.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

surprisingly another thing that will help is to use talcum powder on your skin before going to work.
according to most doctors when it is hot you should drink about 8 ounces of cool water (not cold) every 15 minutes. and use air circulating devices whenever possible
we carry portable blowers with us to the job sites when the temps rise


----------



## Wirenut951 (Aug 3, 2014)

mmedeiros14 said:


> Tomorrow It's going to be 98 degrees out with 80% humidity at the site I'll be at. Whenever I'm on this job I end up getting sluggish by 12 and my work suffers. I've inly been working for a few moths and the heat still kills me. Tomorrow I'm going to be putting up a trough and pulling about 200 ft of 4/0 wire. (Another helper ended up with heat stroke symptoms last week). Any tips on how to get through the day performing my best and to prevent heat related issues.


. 

I deal with this all the time, I was actually in an attic on Friday in Palm Desert(ca) where the outside temp was 108, you can imagine what it felt like in the attic!. I had to be up there for almost an hour but I just took a quick break every 15 mins drank tons of water and Gatorade and I felt fine afterward.Im used to the heat,I lived and worked in desert cities most of my life, but if you're not used to it take extra care... wrap your head with cold soaked rags, drink tons of cold fluids and take more frequent breaks.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I think you guys are all just a bunch of dumb ass Haolies and here is why-

Coconut milk. Jamb some of that down your gullet along with the water and you be good to go. Why do you think the Good Lord put the damn coconut trees where it is hot like hell? That's right- it was so you could work in the attic and not die of heat stroke. 











All the proper electrolytes in the right amounts and order. Free from the tree.


----------



## Wirenut951 (Aug 3, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> I think you guys are all just a bunch of dumb ass Haolies and here is why-
> 
> Coconut milk. Jamb some of that down your gullet along with the water and you be good to go. Why do you think the Good Lord put the damn coconut trees where it is hot like hell? That's right- it was so you could work in the attic and not die of heat stroke.
> 
> ...


it's easy to bust open a coconut for refreshment when you live in Hawaii. Us mainlanders don't come across too many tropical fruit trees.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Wirenut951 said:


> it's easy to bust open a coconut for refreshment when you live in Hawaii. Us mainlanders don't come across too many tropical fruit trees.


Well, I bet there isn't many gatoraide bushes over there either but they sell it in stores......... so look over there where the orange juice cans are in the fridge to the left.


----------



## Wirenut951 (Aug 3, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> Well, I bet there isn't many gatoraide bushes over there either but they sell it in stores......... so look over there where the orange juice cans are in the fridge to the left.


$1.50 for a Gatorade or $5-$6 for a can of coconut milk makes it an easy decision.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Wirenut951 said:


> $1.50 for a Gatorade or $5-$6 for a can of coconut milk makes it an easy decision.


Hey, this is sounding good. Macmikeman's fresh cold coconut milk at your favorite 7-11 store, on special during the month of August for only 4.99 per can in quantities of 6 or more!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Seriously? You pay that much for coconut water? I paid like $1.50 for a can of coconut cream to go in a curry this afternoon.


----------



## Wirenut951 (Aug 3, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> I think you guys are all just a bunch of dumb ass Haolies and here is why-
> 
> All the proper electrolytes in the right amounts and order. Free from the tree.


maybe 5-6 was a slight exaggeration, point is, it's not hanging from a tree near my worksite.Furthermore, i would be throwing up if I drank anywhere near as much coconut milk as I would need to stay refreshed in a desert attic.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

I make up 2 qt bottles of gatoraide and freeze them. You can even set them in the sun and have ice cold drink all day.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Today I got to work in a carport attic with no vents to the outside. Before lunch it was fine. After lunch, just sticking my head through the access hole would fog up my glasses. I had to set a fan up in the hole pointing down and out of it just to get enough heat out of it to safely work in it.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

If I'm going to be in an attic for an extended period of time I remove a cover on the air handler. Cools down the attic in no time:laughing:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> If I'm going to be in an attic for an extended period of time I remove a cover on the air handler. Cools down the attic in no time:laughing:


Carport. :no: I would if I could.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> Carport. :no: I would if I could.


I also hook a 6" duct to a salvaged air handler fan and blow air into such a space.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> I also hook a 6" duct to a salvaged air handler fan and blow air into such a space.


I placed my fan in this attic at 10 am when I got there. All it did was blow hot air, but I could deal with it. After lunch :no: I had to place the fan where it was drawing air out of the attic in order for me to work in it safely.


----------



## Ontario (Sep 9, 2013)

mmedeiros14 said:


> Tomorrow It's going to be 98 degrees out with 80% humidity at the site I'll be at. Whenever I'm on this job I end up getting sluggish by 12 and my work suffers. I've inly been working for a few moths and the heat still kills me. Tomorrow I'm going to be putting up a trough and pulling about 200 ft of 4/0 wire. (Another helper ended up with heat stroke symptoms last week). Any tips on how to get through the day performing my best and to prevent heat related issues.


Wear a bandana soaked in cold water wrapped around your neck. It'll keep you cool for about an hour or two. This works best on job sites with running cold water (which is hard to come by, trust me you).


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

In the sun all day today doing underground. 
95 by 1PM with humidity around 1000%


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

cardboard sombreros! Works everytime


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Swamp ass gets to me too fast anymore for me to play in the heat.


----------



## mousey (Sep 26, 2014)

I just drink plenty of water and take breaks whenever I need to. Stay away from the gatorade, fruit juice etc though, if your eating proper regular meals you will get enough electrolytes from your food. 

I can easily go through 12 liters of water in a shift on a hot day. If you were to drink 12 liters (or almost 3 gallons) of gatorade you would consume about 1.5 pounds of sugar, the same amount of apple juice would have about 3 pounds of sugar


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice an cool autumn here, high 70s, leaves are changing, I hate heat.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

walkerj said:


> In the sun all day today doing underground.
> 95 by 1PM with humidity around 1000%


****ing humidity.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Yesterday is far northern Maine. We are near peak color.


----------



## chris.w (Jul 27, 2014)

jza said:


> Guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all know Gator Aid is hobo code for foodstamps down here in the welfare state.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

drsparky said:


> Nice an cool autumn here, high 70s, leaves are changing, I hate heat.


Living in Presque Isle is proof enough that you hate heat. :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Living on the east cost is proof enough that you hate America. :laughing:



Fify.......:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Fify.......:whistling2::laughing:


:no:


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

drsparky said:


> Yesterday is far northern Maine. We are near peak color.


 Do you need a license to work up there?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Yep, a helper licence will get you in the door.
side note: That is the fire tower on Rocky Mountain. We have a site next door.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> :thumbsup::laughing:


:001_huh:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> :001_huh:


:wacko:


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

Make sure you balance half water half Gatorade because water will not replace the electrolytes you loose in sweat.i learned this the hard way when I worked in a aluminum foundry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

